# Arctic Strings - New String Kontakt Library by FrozenPlain



## FrozenPlain (Aug 7, 2015)

*Arctic Strings*
I'm very pleased to announce the release of Arctic Strings. The library is for Kontakt 5.1+ and is designed for rich and lush sustained strings.

Real recordings of a string ensemble are mapped across the whole keyboard – from basses to violins. It features flexible scripted legato, portamento/glissando and regular attack/release articulations. Arctic Strings is not designed to be a technical emulation, instead, it focuses of capturing the beauty of sustained strings.

Like many FrozenPlain libraries, Arctic Strings features a strong link between visuals and sounds. Strings can have an incredibly emotive sound that swells and flows. I began to draw a link between this and the real life spectacle of the northern lights . I imagined the strings swell and move in time to the aurora, this idea is what I have endeavoured to represent with the interface.


*Key features*

Real multisampled strings.
Tweakable legato, portamento and attack/release articulations.
Comprehensive 'mod matrix' allows for setting up keyswitches, CC and velocity modulations.
10 Effects & Convolution reverb.
Auto-harmonise to intervals and chords. 

Arctic Strings is available now for only $49
http://www.frozenplain.com/products/arctic-strings/


----------



## Chris Hurst (Aug 7, 2015)

Woah...liking the sound of this!


----------



## samy (Aug 7, 2015)

This sounds (and looks) great! Is there maybe an introduction price?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 7, 2015)

It's $49. You can't get much better than that.


----------



## feck (Aug 8, 2015)

Really cool!


----------



## FrozenPlain (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the comments  Sorry, no introduction price for this one. I'm very pleased with how the visuals turned out, I think that a nice interface makes a lot of difference.


----------



## oscarlb (Aug 8, 2015)

Sounds great.


----------



## doctornine (Aug 8, 2015)

Just to add my ten cents/pence…. I was fortunate enough to take this for a test drive to demo it - but seriously folks, for $49, this is one fantastic string library


----------



## FrozenPlain (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## DMarr82 (Aug 8, 2015)

<facepalm>

Absolutely unreal that someone would ask for an intro discount at this price.

Library sounds great! Not something I need, but good luck with it.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Aug 10, 2015)

VAT is now included in the $49 price! The tax is paid on my side so the price will be the same for you no matter which country you are in.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought it and it has gone straight into a project. Using it as a layer underneath some other strings (more as a pad) and it sounds great.

Can see me using this quite a bit...


----------



## shakuman (Aug 10, 2015)

I will buy it just for the lovely interface!


----------



## IFM (Aug 22, 2015)

I think this will be another must have. I'm working on a game project that calls for a lot of ambient pieces (think Skyrim) and this will fit perfectly...and likely save a lot of time.


----------



## catsass (Aug 22, 2015)

I own, use, and love Frozen Plain's Dual Music Box. ($8!!) Great lib.

I'll be grabbing Arctic Strings in short order.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm pleased that you like the sound  Jeremy Soule is certainly an influence, for Colourform too.


----------

